

Ask HN: Realistic to apply for tech jobs as an undergrad in another country? - SZJX

I did SAT and AP in high school. However due to various factors I&#x27;m finishing my undergrad education in Hong Kong(I myself am not Hongkongese). I really don&#x27;t see much point in doing a master&#x27;s degree just for the sake of getting a job, not to mention the high tuition fee. I have decent experience in Ruby on Rails, having done programming job over a year for a startup, and also having built a web app on my own. I contribute to some open source projects and follow Hacker News regularly.<p>I don&#x27;t know how difficult it would be for an undergrad from another country to get a job in places where programmers are highly remunerated. For a starter, you can hardly interview on-site. And from what I see, H1B visas are hard for smaller-sized companies to sponsor. I do hear somebody got hired by Google via some recruiting event they hosted outside of US, but that guy was an ACM-ICPC finalist. I don&#x27;t know much about situations with smaller companies though. On the other hand, US-related information pretty much still dominate sites I usually go to, therefore employment situations in other countries such as Canada, Australia and Germany are less clear to me. It seems that people are crowding into the US in part because of its reputation in IT, but what about those other options out there.
======
jacalata
What citizenship/right to work in various countries do you have? Is your
degree in computer science or software engineering? I think the US will
require that you have a relevant degree in the field, or years of experience -
I don't know if other countries have similar requirements.

I got a job with Microsoft in the US from Australia as an undergrad, and I
know that they interviewed applicants from across Asia. Salaries are higher in
the US than either Australia or the UK, from what I've seen, and there are
many more jobs available in the US than in Australia.

